# Seafood Creole Gumbo Time!



## meateater (Jun 12, 2011)

I was watching the Waterboy the other day and got a craving for Creole Gumbo, so here’s what I came up with. First off I made 1# of Black Eyed peas that I soaked overnight, drained, cooked and set off to the side. Then I started on my Roux (Cajun Napalm). One stick of butter and 1 1/2 cup of flour and olive oil till I got the right mixture and let it cook to a caramel color, I don’t like it to dark of a taste. Then I added some minced garlic, tomato paste, CBP and home made smoked chicken stock I made the day before along with some dried rosemary & thyme. Meanwhile I had the Trinity (Celery, Onion, Bell pepper) sautéing for a little bit before adding to the Roux, now it simmers for a while until nice and soft. Then I broke out the Amaze-N smoker and loaded it with Cherry & Maple dust and smoked the Scallops & Shrimp. The sausage (Farmer Johns) hot Louisiana was sliced and pan fried since it was already smoked. Then I plated over a bed of rice I made with the smoked chicken stock and added the last special ingredient, you will have to scroll down to the last pic to see what it was. Enjoy!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 12, 2011)

Wow, does that ever look tasty!!!

That will definitely stimulate the Water Boy's Medulla Oblongata !!!!

Bear


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 12, 2011)

That looks waaayyy delicious!!

  Craig


----------



## venture (Jun 12, 2011)

Home made from scratch.  Great job.  I thought I was the only one who made smoked chicken stock.  LOL

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## squirrel (Jun 12, 2011)

That looks great sir! Well, except for the critters with the eyes, made me a little skeered. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  It must be a good day for gumbo, I made one with chicken and just got done eating some.


----------



## mossymo (Jun 12, 2011)

That does look quite good, well done meateater!


----------



## meateater (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks yall, I'll be enjoying this for a few days.


----------



## eman (Jun 13, 2011)

Hmmmmmm?

 Looks good but i have never heard of Black eyed peas in gumbo or scallops.

Here's a lil tip from cajun country.

Chop your trinity a little smaller . Don't saute the trinity. After you get your roux the color you want then toss in the trinity and keep stiring.

 the sugars in the veggies will caramalize causing the roux to darken a good bit w/o giving you the semi burnt taste.

 Also i have found that for a gumbo using equal parts flour and fat over med heat makes a better roux.


----------



## meateater (Jun 13, 2011)

eman said:


> Hmmmmmm?
> 
> Looks good but i have never heard of Black eyed peas in gumbo or scallops.
> 
> ...


Thanks Eman, I've been waiting for a veteran gumbo maker to come along. I was looking for andouille sausage but hard to find in my parts. I found some recipes on the net but none sounded like the real thing so I kind of winged it. Still pretty darn good though. Thanks, I'll remember this  the next batch.


----------



## thunderdome (Jun 13, 2011)

Wow. awesome. That looks hearty


----------



## boykjo (Jun 13, 2011)

Awesome meateater.....


----------



## jirodriguez (Jun 13, 2011)

Looking good Meat! That is a fine looking plate of food.


----------



## eman (Jun 13, 2011)

meateater said:


> Thanks Eman, I've been waiting for a veteran gumbo maker to come along. I was looking for andouille sausage but hard to find in my parts. I found some recipes on the net but none sounded like the real thing so I kind of winged it. Still pretty darn good though. Thanks, I'll remember this  the next batch.


Andoullie is nice to have but just get you favorite smoked pork sausage and cold smoke it for a few more hours. get it good and smokey and use it.

also look into smoking some tasso for gumbo. I'll try to remember to post my chicken an sausage gumbo recipe in the wikis


----------



## eman (Jun 13, 2011)

Gumbo recipe,  chicken sausage and shrimp gumbo posted in wikis


----------



## meateater (Jun 13, 2011)

eman said:


> Gumbo recipe,  chicken sausage and shrimp gumbo posted in wikis




Thanks for the Wiki, so what is the best oil to use...peanut,canola? Also I doubt if i could find Tasso here, would BuckBoard Bacon be a similiar substitute?


----------



## mossymo (Jun 13, 2011)

Great andoullie sausage, I have made it a few times, very happy with it (but I'm from N.D. :) -  Andouille Recipe and seasoning - http://stores.curleyssausagekitchen.com/-strse-132/Sausage-seasoning,-cajun-sausage,/Detail.bok


----------



## gotarace (Jun 13, 2011)

Great looking Gumbo Meateater...looks like a real taste treat!!


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 13, 2011)

Great looking meal man! I could eat a bunch of that


----------



## sqwib (Jun 14, 2011)

[h1]Dude you...[/h1]


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 14, 2011)

Huh???----"You Hammer Head ?!?!"

LOL---Just kidding!

Bear


----------



## shooter1 (Jun 14, 2011)

eman said:


> Hmmmmmm?
> 
> Looks good but i have never heard of Black eyed peas in gumbo or scallops.
> 
> ...


LOL, I was wonderin the same thing, Black eyed peas and Scallops, but hey to each their own. I agree with eman as well, if you can't get your hands on some andouille just use a good smoked pork sausage but if you can get your hands on some definitely try it. Definitely don't need to saute the trinity and equal parts flour and fat is the way I was taught. Also if you do find a place to order some andouille try to get some tasso as well. I love seafood Gumbo but any Gumbo well made is awesome.


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 14, 2011)

The reason I got started making sausage is to make andouille and tasso for red beans and rice,gumbo amd jambalaya.

I have the andouille down to just right and the tasso is next.

Eman makes some good gumbo...uhhh huuuhhh...mmmmmmm.

   Craig


----------



## meateater (Jun 14, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Huh???----"You Hammer Head ?!?!"
> 
> LOL---Just kidding!
> 
> Bear


I feel like that some mornings.


----------



## young one (Jun 21, 2011)

OMG, ya got me craving some crawdads!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  looks yummy!


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 21, 2011)

Looks so gooood!!!  Wish I had a bowl for breakfast!!


----------



## mdboatbum (Jun 21, 2011)

Never heard of black eyed peas in gumbo before either. but that's the beauty of gumbo!! I'm gonna have to try that next Gumbo Day.**

**My brother and I have formally declared the day after Thanksgiving to be Gumbo Day. No finer way to use leftover turkey, in my opinion.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 21, 2011)




----------

